# Response to Muscular Development Forums



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2015)

by Craig Titus This article is a response piece; this article will be dedicated to responding to Musculardevelopment.com forums in regard to the being published ?Swift Injustice? the Craig Titus story. The operative word here is response. It?s very important to point out this article is not an attack on those who choose to post

*Read More...*


----------

